# Old Railcars for Sale (Including a Slumbercoach!)



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 11, 2015)

I was browsing around and found a lot of old railcars for sale, such as these four:

http://www.ozarkmountainrailcar.com/detail.asp?id=1581&n=Chesapeake--Ohio-Linoma---REDUCED

http://www.ozarkmountainrailcar.com/detail.asp?id=1608&n=Boston--Maine-Sleeper-Salisbury-Beach-REDUCED-10715

http://www.ozarkmountainrailcar.com/detail.asp?id=1913&n=Baltimore--Ohio-quotSlumberlandquot

http://www.ozarkmountainrailcar.com/detail.asp?id=1367&n=CNVIA-Sleeping-Car-Excelsior

http://www.ozarkmountainrailcar.com/detail.asp?id=1866&n=Pacific-Waves-NEW

Being a huge fan of Union Pacific, I was happy to see that Pacific Waves is still around. Some of those cars are really rare, such as the Slumbercoach.


----------



## R30A (Oct 11, 2015)

The Pacific Series is one of the most common sleeper groups remaining around. They were relatively new, in good shape, and Amtrak rebuilt nearly all of them in the heritage program. The one sleeper series which may outnumber them is the ex CBQ/Cal Zephyr Silver series, although in reality those were at least 3 separate groups.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 12, 2015)

Being a Union Pacific fan, the Pacific-series is definitely one of my favorites. I'm glad to see that Pacific Waves is in good shape. Anyone wanna buy it? Only $50,000, lol.

The others are all quite rare, except for perhaps the Boston & Maine 6-6-4 Sleeper. I think the 6-6-4 was the next most common after the 10-6. I understand UP had lots of 6-6-4s. Checked them out on UtahRails.

If you could buy only one of them, which would you buy? I'd probably choose the one in the best condition and the original configuration. Just for pipe dreaming.

Edit: Uh, Pacific Waves had its Roomette section torn out for some reason. So, no, it's not in good shape.


----------



## neroden (Oct 26, 2015)

Heh. I idly looked into buying a private railcar... but it's not the purchase cost which is the problem. It's not even the astronomical restoration costs. It's *maintenance*, *storage*, and *movement* costs which eat you alive. Basically only makes sense if you've got a home base at a local museum.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 26, 2015)

Exactly what I treat it as a pipe dream, not anything serious.

Though, anybody want to buy a 767-200ER? Just kidding.


----------

